# Es ist soweit, Khazad Dûm kommt!



## h3ir (9. Oktober 2008)

Ab nun ist es bekannt und jeder hat gewartet das Spiel erscheint am 18. November.

Was ist mit der Beta? Läuft sie schon oder kommt sie erst bald?

Quelle:
http://community.lotro-europe.com/news.php...rticletype=News

edit: An alle die fragen ob es sich noch lohnt: Ja, wenn ihr nicht vorhabt in einem Monat + 9 Tage alles zu sehen und gemacht zu haben ^^


----------



## Vetaro (9. Oktober 2008)

Die Beta läuft schon lange. Ich habs auch gerade erst erfahren (Und übrigens direkt wieder ge-user-News'd). Meine Quelle war: http://my.buffed.de/user/216416/blog/view/1970165967 - Vielen Dank, Ithilduin.



Wollen wir wetten, dass Buffed meine User-News nicht druckt und mich nicht erwähnt? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## h3ir (9. Oktober 2008)

Vetaro schrieb:


> Wollen wir wetten, dass Buffed meine User-News nicht druckt und mich nicht erwähnt?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hab auch schon einige User-News eingereicht aber bislang noch nie eine freigeschaltet worden.
Ich habs ausm Offiziellen Forum erfahren: http://community.codemasters.com/forum/sho...ad.php?t=313550

Ich hab ein bisschen Angst das dieses Thema im Untergrund versingt, weil keiner weiß was Khazad Dhum ist xD


----------



## EpicFailGuy (9. Oktober 2008)

Ich hoffe das ganze dringt auch noch zu Amazon durch ;>

P.S: Bin gespannt wann die ersten WoWler kommen und Turbine flamen, weil sie 5 Tage nach WoW releasen *hehe*


----------



## Knurrbauch (9. Oktober 2008)

h3ir schrieb:


> Was ist mit der Beta? Läuft sie schon oder kommt sie erst bald?




Die ist glaube ich schon fast vorbei... sie läuft jedenfalls schon längere Zeit - wer nicht eingeladen ist, kommt halt nicht rein und wer drin ist darf nix sagen. Darum auch die geringe Menge an Infos darüber. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## h3ir (9. Oktober 2008)

EpicFailGuy schrieb:


> Ich hoffe das ganze dringt auch noch zu Amazon durch ;>
> 
> P.S: Bin gespannt wann die ersten WoWler kommen und Turbine flamen, weil sie 5 Tage nach WoW releasen *hehe*



Was ist WoW 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 , wahrscheinlich nur ein billiger Abklatsch von HdRO.


----------



## EpicFailGuy (9. Oktober 2008)

Öhm ... Ist eigentlich jeder HdRO Spieler gezwungen Moria zu kaufen oder wird man auch ohne dem weiterspielen können?


----------



## Vetaro (9. Oktober 2008)

Ja, jeder kann auch ohne weiterspielen -_-



Boah, ich bin richtig extatisch geworden - was so ne blöde zahl alles ausrichten kann...


----------



## EpicFailGuy (9. Oktober 2008)

Vetaro schrieb:


> Ja, jeder kann auch ohne weiterspielen -_-
> 
> 
> 
> Boah, ich bin richtig extatisch geworden - was so ne blöde zahl alles ausrichten kann...



Öhm ... danke < :

Hm, ich werds mir wohl 2mal kaufen müssen. 1mal am 18. November und die SE hab ich bei Amazon vorbestellt. Ich kann 
es mir nicht leisten ein paar Tage ins Hintertreffen zu geraten. Wenn dann alle hier im Forum über die tollen neuen Sachen reden
will ich mich beteiligen können, nicht allein in der "Haha - Du hast kein Moria" Ecke stehen >:


----------



## zorakh55 (9. Oktober 2008)

Vetaro schrieb:


> Ja, jeder kann auch ohne weiterspielen -_-
> 
> 
> 
> Boah, ich bin richtig extatisch geworden - was so ne blöde zahl alles ausrichten kann...


Hast recht, aber ich freu mich auch *freu*  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Leigh (9. Oktober 2008)

h3ir schrieb:


> weil keiner weiß was Khazad Dhum ist xD


Das denke ich nicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und ich freeeeuuueeee mich auf den 18.11.!


----------



## Norei (9. Oktober 2008)

h3ir schrieb:


> Was ist WoW
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Wieso, HdRO hat doch die Zwerge und Elfen von WoW kopiert und kann nicht mal richtig Elfen schreiben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

So, ToDo: Buch 10 Kapitel 9 bis Buch 14, Twink leveln, etc. Viel Stoff bis MoM.


----------



## h3ir (9. Oktober 2008)

Norei schrieb:


> Wieso, HdRO hat doch die Zwerge und Elfen von WoW kopiert und kann nicht mal richtig Elfen schreiben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich muss will auch noch Buch 11 bis 14 schaffen.


----------



## Knurrbauch (9. Oktober 2008)

P.S.: Khazad Dûm. Wenn schon, denn schon. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vetaro (9. Oktober 2008)

Ihr könntet euch auch gerne auf den 18.10. freuen, wär mir auch recht.

Und damit habe ich 1500 Beiträge erreicht. Ich danke meiner Mutter, dem KfV Oberhümpelshausen-Göddersbach und allen meinen Fans, die mich jeden Morgen per stagediving zur schule bringen.


----------



## h3ir (9. Oktober 2008)

Knurrbauch schrieb:


> P.S.: Khazad Dûm. Wenn schon, denn schon.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich weiß ^^... wurde schon aufgeklärt. Selbst damals in WoW brauchte ich sau lange um Shattrath schreiben zu können mit den richtigen Buchstaben am richtigen Fleck ^^.



Vetaro schrieb:


> Ihr könntet euch auch gerne auf den 18.10. freuen, wär mir auch recht.



ok ^^


----------



## Codreanu (9. Oktober 2008)

EpicFailGuy schrieb:


> Öhm ... danke < :
> 
> Hm, ich werds mir wohl 2mal kaufen müssen. 1mal am 18. November und die SE hab ich bei Amazon vorbestellt. Ich kann
> es mir nicht leisten ein paar Tage ins Hintertreffen zu geraten. Wenn dann alle hier im Forum über die tollen neuen Sachen reden
> will ich mich beteiligen können, nicht allein in der "Haha - Du hast kein Moria" Ecke stehen >:



du kannst das auch stornieren, habe ich auch gemacht.


----------



## Frandibar (9. Oktober 2008)

Viele Jahre ist es nun her,
dass der Schatten einer Unruhe auf unser Volk fiel.
Woher er kam, haben wir nicht gleich erkannt.
Insgeheim wurde gemunkelt, wir seien auf einem 
zu engen Raum beschränkt, und anderswo
in der weiten Welt winken uns Glanz und Gewinn.
Manche manaug_sprachen von Moria: 
den gewaltigen Werkstätten unserer Väter,
Khazad-dûm in unserer Sprache, und sie versicherten,
nun endlich seien wir mächtig und zahlreich genug,
dorthin zurückzukehren.

Moria! Moria! Das Wunder des Nordens!
Zu tief haben wir dort gegraben
und das namenlose Grauen geweckt.
Lange haben die weiten Paläste dort leer gestanden, seit Durins Kinder geflohen sind. Aber nun manaug_sprachen wir wieder davon, voll Sehnsucht, aber auch voll Furcht, denn seit vieler Könige Lebzeiten hat kein Zwerg mehr die Tore von Khazad-dûm zu durchschreiten gewagt - ausgenommen Thrór, und der kam dabei um. Doch schliesslich fand das Geraune ein Ohr bei Balin, und er beschloss hinzugehen, und obwohl ihn Dain keinen Urlaub gewähren wollte, nahm Óri, Óin und viele von unserem Volk mit, und sie zogen nach Süden.

Zitat aus "Der Herr der Ringe, Die Gefährten, Zweites Buch, Zweites Kapitel


----------



## Vetaro (9. Oktober 2008)

Frandibar schrieb:


> Zitat aus "Der Herr der Ringe, Die Gefährten, Zweites Buch, Zweites Kapitel



Schmalz, Schnulz!


----------



## Frandibar (9. Oktober 2008)

Ich weiß... Die WOW Romane sind besser...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Knurrbauch (9. Oktober 2008)

h3ir schrieb:


> Ich weiß ^^... wurde schon aufgeklärt. Selbst damals in WoW brauchte ich sau lange um Shattrath schreiben zu können mit den richtigen Buchstaben am richtigen Fleck ^^.




Dann änder doch bitte den Titel... das tut ja weh  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EpicFailGuy (9. Oktober 2008)

Vetaro schrieb:


> Und damit habe ich 1500 Beiträge erreicht. Ich danke meiner Mutter, dem KfV Oberhümpelshausen-Göddersbach und allen meinen Fans, die mich jeden Morgen per stagediving zur schule bringen.



Congrats, sry 4 disturbing, back 2 topic, kthxbye.


----------



## Cyberflips (15. Oktober 2008)

wie? was? wo?


was gibts denn an diesem uminösen 18. im November?

Was quatscht ihr gimps da wieder...am 18. passiert gar nix, überhaupt nix....da bin ich nicht mal hier im Forum. Werd ich nicht sein glaub ich und keiner wird über irgendwas reden. Wer am 18.11 hier ist und quatscht muss ein WoWler auf Langeweile sein   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Abrox (15. Oktober 2008)

Frandibar schrieb:


> Ich weiß... Die WOW Romane sind besser...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich habe 2 gelesen, ganz ehrlich:

Ne, gut finde ich die persönlich nicht. Ich lese sehr gerne Fantasy, aber selbst die Resident Evil Romane (Bei denen die Enden eigentlich klar sind) fand ich um längen besser. - okay ist jetzt kein Fantasy

An Fantasy kommt nichts an Herr der Ringe ran.

(Befindet sich derzeit bestimmt beim 20. mal in 10 Jahren beim lesen von HdR und Der kleine Hobbit)

@ Topic

Nunja, bis Sonntag noch dann erweiter ich meinen Acc mal aufs volle Spiel. Wenn ich mich anstrenge komm ich bis Addon ja noch auf 40. Dann ist das letzte Stück ja schon in Sichtweite.

Motivation bleibt:

Ich bin jetzt sogar dabei, als Elb die Tugenden aus dem Auenland zu holen. (Postquest fertig *freu*)

Nunja, Rest wird sich zeigen. Wenn im Addon wirklich so viel mehr kommt, dann seh ich einer laaaaaangen Contentreichen Zeit entgegen. Bücher kommen in etwa alle 2 Monate oder? Das ist so klasse, regelmäßiger Content ist doch Medizin für jeden Gamer.


----------



## MoneyGhost (15. Oktober 2008)

Wenn mir Wotlk nicht gefällt, wär ich ab dem Addon auch wieder dabei :-) Ich habe erst 2 Jahr nach Release angefangen und dadurch damals nicht so richtig den Anschluss gefunden, aber mit dem Addon gibt es vielleicht viele, die erneut beginnen werden :-)


----------



## Vetaro (15. Oktober 2008)

Abrox schrieb:


> Nunja, Rest wird sich zeigen. Wenn im Addon wirklich so viel mehr kommt, dann seh ich einer laaaaaangen Contentreichen Zeit entgegen. Bücher kommen in etwa alle 2 Monate oder? Das ist so klasse, regelmäßiger Content ist doch Medizin für jeden Gamer.



Alle 2 bis 3 Monate, ja. Wobei meiner meinung nach das Entscheidende an den bisherigen Büchern war, dass sie auch viel nicht-Content brachten, also sachen, die Pro-Gamer mit "nettes feature" bezeichnen und dann ignorieren.
 Darunter wären: Erweitertes Musiksystem, viele neue Instrumente, automatische Musikfunktion, neue Tänze per Jahreszeiten-Feste, Housing, Bunte aber nicht schnellere Pferde, das Kleidung-drüberziehen-System (bräuchte WoW auch. Jetzt!), Verbessertes Housing, Friseure und neue Frisuren und Details, Instanzen, deren Boss-Drops aus hübscher Kleidung ohne Werte bestehen.


----------



## Abrox (15. Oktober 2008)

Vetaro schrieb:


> Alle 2 bis 3 Monate, ja. Wobei meiner meinung nach das Entscheidende an den bisherigen Büchern war, dass sie auch viel nicht-Content brachten, also sachen, die Pro-Gamer mit "nettes feature" bezeichnen und dann ignorieren.
> Darunter wären: Erweitertes Musiksystem, viele neue Instrumente, automatische Musikfunktion, neue Tänze per Jahreszeiten-Feste, Housing, Bunte aber nicht schnellere Pferde, das Kleidung-drüberziehen-System (bräuchte WoW auch. Jetzt!), Verbessertes Housing, Friseure und neue Frisuren und Details, Instanzen, deren Boss-Drops aus hübscher Kleidung ohne Werte bestehen.



Nunja, da ich ja RP-Spieler bin, habe ich auchgroßen gefallen an solchen Dingen. Wenn ich einen Level erreiche indem ich ein Haus finanzieren kann, werde ich dieses auch machen. Housing hatte ich immer gemocht (DAoC schwärm). Friseure finde ich auch als Prima Idee. Nicht nur aus der Sicht "Die Haare gefallen mir irgendwie nicht".
Die Musikinstrumente, nunja, bisher kann ich nur mit der Laute rumklimpern, besonders die Blasinstrumente finde ich noch schwierig zu beherrschen. Tänze: Nun gut der Standarttanz der Elben war klatschen, das Eventhab ich nicht hinbekommen mit dem nachtanzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . Die Überziehkleidung werde ich mir auch noch holen, das hat aber noch Zeit.
Das mit der Kleidung in WoW stimmt. Aber es gibt ja Addons wie Outfitter mit denen ich auf mein Angel/Stadt/Instanz EQ schalten kann.

Wie gesagt, ich bin RP Spieler. Ein wenig persönlichkeit bringe ich auch durch das Pfeifenkraut mit hinein, da ich ja auch Raucher bin. (Das letzte Spiel an das ich mich erinnern kann in dem man rauchen kann war MGS) Ich spiele auf den RP Server Belegaer. Ich bin durchaus RP fähig, auch wenn 2 jahre WoW so ziemlich an der RP Gewohnheit nagt.
Ins RP kam ich bisher auch nur selten. Von Gruppen hatte ich um den Dreh auch nur 1/8 nicht RP Spieler.
Kann mir jemand eine PN mit RP plätzen auf Belegaer schreiben? Wäre diesem sehr verbunden.

Celebrox Silberwind, Geselle des Forstwesens


----------



## Vetaro (15. Oktober 2008)

Abrox schrieb:


> Tänze: Nun gut der Standarttanz der Elben war klatschen
> 
> Kann mir jemand eine PN mit RP plätzen auf Belegaer schreiben? Wäre diesem sehr verbunden.



Klatschen ist der Standarttanz jeder Rasse. Du musst eines der Tanzen-Emotes eingeben (oder aus der emote-liste auswählen), dann wird ein Tanzschritt vollführt. Danach kehrt der Charakter in die Klatsch-Haltung zurück, was nach unserem Verständnis von Tanzen etwas Sinnlos, aber nicht schlimm ist.

Der einzige richtig prominente Platz als Treff ist das tänzelnde Pony. Aber auch in Bree kann man eigentlich jeden an-rollenspielern und dabei hoffen, eine Reaktion zu erzielen. Es gibt keinen Geheimtreff oder so eine Art Goldhain von Mittelerde. Falls du für RP geeignete Orte meinst ist meine Antwort natürlich: Alle.

Und falls du nicht unbedingt in HdRO Rollenspiel machst, gibt's natürlich noch Furcadia (Link) :O


----------



## konnymmc (15. Oktober 2008)

ist es denn nun ganz sicher das es am 18.11. kommt- habe schon viele andere sachen gehört- und wer bietet es denn an ab samstag?? mediamarkt,saturn???


geuß konny


----------



## Vetaro (15. Oktober 2008)

Offizielle Meldung = Sicher. Ausnahme: Übernatürliches Einwirken.

Normalerweise sollten alle läden die was auf sich halten am entsprechenden Tag das Spiel bereithalten.


----------



## Knurrbauch (15. Oktober 2008)

Oder vorbestellen - auch Samstags kommt der Postbote...


----------



## Cordesh (15. Oktober 2008)

konnymmc schrieb:


> ist es denn nun ganz sicher das es am *18.11.* kommt- habe schon viele andere sachen gehört- und wer bietet es denn an ab samstag?? mediamarkt,saturn???


Du bist Deiner Zeit vorraus...wir sind noch im 10. Monat des Jahres.
Der 18.11.2008 ist ein Dienstag.


----------



## Cyberflips (15. Oktober 2008)

Am Samstag kommt nur das Sams zurück....das weiß doch jeder   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Moria erscheint an einem Dienstag   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Frandibar (15. Oktober 2008)

Abrox schrieb:


> Ich habe 2 gelesen, ganz ehrlich:
> 
> Ne, gut finde ich die persönlich nicht. Ich lese sehr gerne Fantasy, aber selbst die Resident Evil Romane (Bei denen die Enden eigentlich klar sind) fand ich um längen besser. - okay ist jetzt kein Fantasy
> 
> ...



War natürlich ein Scherz... an HDR kommt im Fantasy Bereich nichts ran, stimmt... außer eventuell, Elric von Melnibone  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Avyn (16. Oktober 2008)

Frandibar schrieb:


> War natürlich ein Scherz... an HDR kommt im Fantasy Bereich nichts ran, stimmt... außer eventuell, Elric von Melnibone
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Die Zwerge von Markus Heitz ist auch genial


----------



## Vetaro (16. Oktober 2008)

Terry Pratchett ist auch so ein Autor. Der schreibt allerdings Fantasy für die Leute, die "Fantasy" blöd finden


----------



## zorakh55 (16. Oktober 2008)

Abrox schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand eine PN mit RP plätzen auf Belegaer schreiben? Wäre diesem sehr verbunden.
> 
> Celebrox Silberwind, Geselle des Forstwesens


Also erstmal: Markus Heitz finde ich auch Klasse und die Scheibenwelt Romane auch. Auch wenn an Hdr nichts rankommt meiner Meinung nach(ACHTUNG  PERSÖNLICHER GESCHMACK)

Zu den RP Plätzen. Im Pony ist eine Menge los, aber wirklich so was zum hingehen und RP betreiben gibt es nicht. Mach ein paar Gruppenquests.
Letzens war ich mit einem twink auf der Wetterspitze mit einer ganz neu zusammengewürfelten Gruppe. Während der Ini haben wir dann ein wenig RP betreiben(fang eifnach an und sieh wer einsteigt) und im Anschluss war dann 2 Stunden RP(sind dann ins Pony gegenagen).


----------



## Norei (17. Oktober 2008)

Ich mag den Herrn der Ringe, aber die beste Fantasy ist es meiner Meinung nach nicht. Ich empfehle Scott Lynch: Die Lügen des Locke Lamorra und die Fortsetzung. Auch das Lied von Eis und Feuer von George R.R. Martin gehört definitiv zu den herausragenden Werken, ob es auf Dauer die Qualität hält (ein paar Bücher stehen im Zyklus noch aus), muss man sehen.


----------



## Nimble (17. Oktober 2008)

Habe mit Amazon.de telefoniert. Sie wissen längst bescheid das es am 18. November kommt (schließlich gehören sie zu den ausgewählten Lieferanten). Die Anzeige ist fehlerhaft (wird nicht richtig aktualisiert, ist aber seltsamerweise nicht bei allen so, den bei mir steht schon 18. November).

Es ist also nicht nötig seine Bestellung zu stornieren (ein Anruf hätte auch gereicht^^). Bis jetzt haben sie alles püntklich geliefert und ich bin mir sicher auch diesmal werden die Amazon-Besteller ihre MoM-Version pünktlich in den Händen halten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## done (17. Oktober 2008)

Nimble schrieb:


> Habe mit Amazon.de telefoniert. Sie wissen längst bescheid das es am 18. November kommt (schließlich gehören sie zu den ausgewählten Lieferanten). Die Anzeige ist fehlerhaft (wird nicht richtig aktualisiert, ist aber seltsamerweise nicht bei allen so, den bei mir steht schon 18. November).
> 
> Es ist also nicht nötig seine Bestellung zu stornieren (ein Anruf hätte auch gereicht^^). Bis jetzt haben sie alles püntklich geliefert und ich bin mir sicher auch diesmal werden die Amazon-Besteller ihre MoM-Version pünktlich in den Händen halten.
> 
> ...



Aus dem offiziellen Forum habe ich erfahren, dass man beispielsweise folgendes machen kann:

- in die Bestellung gehen
- Lieferadresse ändern drücken
- die Lieferadresse NICHT ändern
- Speichern oder Weiter oder was auch immer 
- PENG! richtiges Datum steht da! und man bekommt sogar noch eine Bestätigungsmail ...

schönes Wochenende
done


----------



## Gregorius (17. Oktober 2008)

Abrox schrieb:


> An Fantasy kommt nichts an Herr der Ringe ran.
> (Befindet sich derzeit bestimmt beim 20. mal in 10 Jahren beim lesen von HdR und Der kleine Hobbit)



Dann schau dir vielliecht mal "The Wheel Of Time" an, die finde ich persönlich ebenfalls sehr gelungen und annähernd auf HdR-Niveau, nur länger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Humpelpumpel (19. Oktober 2008)

Morgen, am 19.10. fällt die NDA für die MoM Beta. Das heißt jede Menge Infos und mit ein bisschen Glück eine neue Sorte von Betashows hier auf Buffed!
(Quelle)


----------



## h3ir (19. Oktober 2008)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Morgen, am 19.10. fällt die NDA für die MoM Beta. Das heißt jede Menge Infos und mit ein bisschen Glück eine neue Sorte von Betashows hier auf Buffed!
> (Quelle)



Glaub ich weniger. Die Infos die ich über HdRO hier erhallte, sind immer sehr mager. Das einzig Informative auf dieser Webseite was HdRO betrifft ist das Forum ^^...


----------



## Humpelpumpel (19. Oktober 2008)

Die Hoffnung stirbt zu letzt oder so... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber recht haste, Buffed hinkt beim Thema HdRO echt n bisschen hinterher, hoffe das wird mal wieder ein bisschen besser...


----------



## Vetaro (19. Oktober 2008)

h3ir schrieb:


> Glaub ich weniger. Die Infos die ich über HdRO hier erhallte, sind immer sehr mager. Das einzig Informative auf dieser Webseite was HdRO betrifft ist das Forum ^^...



Ja. Und zwar, weil wir bis heute die NDA hatten, falls das nicht zu dir durchgedrungen sein mag.


----------



## Knurrbauch (19. Oktober 2008)

Shadaim hat in der neuen WoW-Show #1 selbst gesagt, dass die demnächst wieder mehr über HdRO berichten werden, sobald die Beta-NDA gefallen ist. Auch wenn das vom Umfang her sicherlich nicht an die Energie rankommt, die in WoW gesteckt wird ist es immerhin jedes Mal ziemlich gut aufbereitet wenn es um die HdRO-Teile der buffed Show geht. Besser als nix ;D


----------



## Vetaro (19. Oktober 2008)

Vergleiche Kommentare 13 und 23.

Übrigens mal wieder typisch, was da abgeht. Wenn die Buffies kein Geld für den Job kriegen würden...  bei dem Kommentar-Niveau der User denke ich manchmal: Das hier wäre ein nötiger Schritt in die richtige Richtung. (Falls das einer der Programmierer zu gesicht bekommt: An eurer stelle würde ich es in Betracht ziehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Knurrbauch (19. Oktober 2008)

Nur das die Einsicht bei vielen sicher ausbleibt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## h3ir (20. Oktober 2008)

Vetaro schrieb:


> Ja. Und zwar, weil wir bis heute die NDA hatten, falls das nicht zu dir durchgedrungen sein mag.



Aber nicht nur deswegen, selbst sonst ist mehr WoW als HdRO. Soweit nicht wild, aber ich hab echt ab und zu das Gefühl das die Herr der Ringe Sektion auf buffed.de nicht großartig wichtig ist.

http://hdro.buffed.de/

Oben im Flash Newsticker nur Buffed-Show und Buffed-Cast.


----------



## Vetaro (20. Oktober 2008)

h3ir schrieb:


> Aber nicht nur deswegen, selbst sonst ist mehr WoW als HdRO. Soweit nicht wild, aber ich hab echt ab und zu das Gefühl das die Herr der Ringe Sektion auf buffed.de nicht großartig wichtig ist.
> 
> http://hdro.buffed.de/
> 
> Oben im Flash Newsticker nur Buffed-Show und Buffed-Cast.



Ja. Und warum? Weil über Schatten von Angmar alles berichtet wurde, was es zu berichten gab, und weil eine NDA über Moria liegt. Was möchtest du also an Berichterstattung? Brav einen bis zwei Tage zu spät werden die offiziellen Meldungen von Codemasters abgeschrieben - und was sollen sie sonst noch leisten? "Hier unser Epische-Buchquestreihe-Guide Nummer Zwei, mit dem identischen Inhalt wie Guide nummer 1 ihn hatte"?


----------



## Cirdaan (20. Oktober 2008)

EpicFailGuy schrieb:


> Ich hoffe das ganze dringt auch noch zu Amazon durch ;>
> 
> P.S: Bin gespannt wann die ersten WoWler kommen und Turbine flamen, weil sie 5 Tage nach WoW releasen *hehe*



/ironie
Was Blizzard bring auch ein AddOn raus, das ging ja fast unter bei Buffed. Die Berichten ja von so vielen anderen Spielen ... und Ereignissen ... 
/ironie aus

Und ehrlich gesagt, warum will ich alles immer vorgekaut und halbverdaut auf dem silbernen Tablett. Ich will die Welt selber entdecken und nicht wie bei anderen Spielen schon vorher wissen was mich erwartet, bevor ich jemals drinn war ...

Ich habs mir jetzt auch bestellt, und werde dann mit LTA gemütlich die Welt von Mittelerde erkunden ohne den Levelstreß und was sonst noch kommt ... da freu ich mich drauf. Als PvE Alternative zu WAR und ich bin im Spielehimmel ...


----------



## mcbk (20. Oktober 2008)

Cirdaan schrieb:


> Und ehrlich gesagt, warum will ich alles immer vorgekaut und halbverdaut auf dem silbernen Tablett. Ich will die Welt selber entdecken und nicht wie bei anderen Spielen schon vorher wissen was mich erwartet, bevor ich jemals drinn war ...
> 
> Ich habs mir jetzt auch bestellt, und werde dann mit LTA gemütlich die Welt von Mittelerde erkunden ohne den Levelstreß und was sonst noch kommt ... da freu ich mich drauf. Als PvE Alternative zu WAR und ich bin im Spielehimmel ...



Da kann ich nur zustimmen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

PS: Weiß denn jemand schon wieviel früher ca. die Codes für das vergünstigte LTA von Amazon versandt werden?


----------



## Norei (20. Oktober 2008)

mcbk schrieb:


> PS: Weiß denn jemand schon wieviel früher ca. die Codes für das vergünstigte LTA von Amazon versandt werden?


Wie ich den Laden kenne, am 19.11. Aber man kann sie eh erst am 18. eingeben. Und wenn ich sehe, was man dafür bekommt, werde ich den Code wohl verkaufen. Ein LTA reicht.


----------



## Vetaro (20. Oktober 2008)

Norei schrieb:


> Wie ich den Laden kenne, am 19.11. Aber man kann sie eh erst am 18. eingeben. Und wenn ich sehe, was man dafür bekommt, werde ich den Code wohl verkaufen. Ein LTA reicht.



Ja. Aber später, so nach nem halben Jahr. Wegen Preisdrücken. Ich fürchte jedoch, 70 &#8364; kriegst du nicht dafür* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




___________
*Wer den Witz nicht gecheckt hat, bitte nochmal sinnieren


----------



## AntoniusPius (20. Oktober 2008)

alles was das Herz begehrt;

http://earen.magix.net/


----------



## Olfmo (21. Oktober 2008)

AntoniusPius schrieb:


> alles was das Herz begehrt;
> 
> http://earen.magix.net/




Danke für den Link 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Alles was ich mir angeschaut habe, hat die Vorfreude nur noch vergrößert. Ich muss mich fast selber davon abhalten, bereits möglichst viele Infos im Vorfeld zu sammeln, schließlich will ich ja auch noch einiges alleine erkunden und entdecken


----------



## Norei (21. Oktober 2008)

Im US-Forum gibt es ein eigenes Moria Unterforum. Wer sich da rein verirrt, kommt so schnell nicht raus. Ich sage nur

NEEEED!!!

Übrigens habe ich keinen einzigen Thread gefunden, in dem über Bugs gemeckert wurde. Das könnte wirklich etwas großes werden.


----------



## Efgrib (21. Oktober 2008)

EpicFailGuy schrieb:


> Ich hoffe das ganze dringt auch noch zu Amazon durch ;>
> 
> P.S: Bin gespannt wann die ersten WoWler kommen und Turbine flamen, weil sie 5 Tage nach WoW releasen *hehe*




tja woh loffensichtlich erst nachdem ein hdro'ler wow flamed...


----------



## Humpelpumpel (21. Oktober 2008)

Ich glaub die Amis meckern nicht über Bugs weil sie den Sinn einer Beta verstanden haben. Bugs finden und melden....
Nicht im Forum einloggen und schrein "ololol!!!MeinÄpixxxx geht nicht fu [Hier Firmenname einfügen]!!!!!!1111"

Neues: Link In MoM gibt es ein Set welches man braucht da der erste Raidboss 15 Grauen verursacht und es bei den alten 5er Münzen bleibt. Auf den Setteilen ist ein Radiancewert [10 Radiance = 1 Hoffnung]


----------



## Vetaro (21. Oktober 2008)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Neues: Link In MoM gibt es ein Set welches man braucht da der erste Raidboss 15 Grauen verursacht und es bei den alten 5er Münzen bleibt. Auf den Setteilen ist ein Radiancewert [10 Radiance = 1 Hoffnung]



Das ist ziemlich cool, weil es nämlich heissen würde, dass man im Normalfall einen 5% Moralbuff und 5 (oder waren's 10?) % Schadensreduzierung sowie einen incoming heal-Buff erhält, dre sich gewaschen hat. Weil er dem entspräche, den man von Gandalf oder Elrond erhält. Allerdings... ich habe zwar mal einen Radiance-Bonus gesehen, kann auch bei einem Skill gewesen sein, aber auf dem von dir verlinkten Set seh ich ihn nicht...


----------



## Humpelpumpel (21. Oktober 2008)

Der Radiance-Wert steht direkt unter dem Rüstungswert, wird also nicht wie beim Spaltenset mit der Schattenreduzierung gerechnet, sondern jedes Setteil hat einen Radiancewert egal wie viele Teile man besitzt...
Ein Gegenstand den man übrigens mit dem Preorder/SE Code einlösen kann erhöht den Radiancewert für kurze Zeit auch um 10


----------



## Vetaro (21. Oktober 2008)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Der Radiance-Wert steht direkt unter dem Rüstungswert, wird also nicht wie beim Spaltenset mit der Schattenreduzierung gerechnet, sondern jedes Setteil hat einen Radiancewert egal wie viele Teile man besitzt...
> Ein Gegenstand den man übrigens mit dem Preorder/SE Code einlösen kann erhöht den Radiancewert für kurze Zeit auch um 10



Mhh, aber... hier haben aber einzelne Setteile schon 10 Radiance, es wäre also am Ende deutlich darüber. Kann das sein, dass das nicht der tatsächliche Hoffnungsbonus ist, sondern... vielleicht eine art "dread-resistance" oder so?

 Mir ist auch aufgefallen, dass die neuen Werte, z.B. Blockwertung, in unheimlich hohen Regionen gezählt werden, da kriegt man schon mal 500 für nen einzelnen Skill oder Gegenstand.


----------



## Astrakiller (21. Oktober 2008)

Wo bleiben denn die Beta-Shows 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

..


----------



## Vetaro (22. Oktober 2008)

Astrakiller schrieb:


> Wo bleiben denn die Beta-Shows
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Du meinst jene Beta-Shows, die Buffed nicht angekündigt oder irgendwie erwähnt hat? Wenn wir Glück haben, bekommen wir manchmal am Sonntag den Video-Platz, der sich immer nur auf ein einziges spiel konzentriert. Der wird sich aber anscheinend um wechselnde Spiele drehen, sodass da auch nicht viel zu erwarten ist.


----------



## Kief (22. Oktober 2008)

Vetaro schrieb:


> Du meinst jene Beta-Shows, die Buffed nicht angekündigt oder irgendwie erwähnt hat? Wenn wir Glück haben, bekommen wir manchmal am Sonntag den Video-Platz, der sich immer nur auf ein einziges spiel konzentriert. Der wird sich aber anscheinend um wechselnde Spiele drehen, sodass da auch nicht viel zu erwarten ist.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cyberflips (22. Oktober 2008)

Vetaro schrieb:


> Du meinst jene Beta-Shows, die Buffed nicht angekündigt oder irgendwie erwähnt hat? Wenn wir Glück haben, bekommen wir manchmal am Sonntag den Video-Platz, der sich immer nur auf ein einziges spiel konzentriert. Der wird sich aber anscheinend um wechselnde Spiele drehen, sodass da auch nicht viel zu erwarten ist.



gut gesprochen und leider wohl sehr wahr   *seufz*




Knurrbauch schrieb:


> Shadaim hat in der neuen WoW-Show #1 selbst gesagt, dass die demnächst wieder mehr über HdRO berichten werden, sobald die Beta-NDA gefallen ist....



aha...Knurrbauch schaut also WoW-Shows...      *sich über Knurrbauch etwas in ein kleines Buch notiert*   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Knurrbauch (22. Oktober 2008)

Cyberflips schrieb:


> aha...Knurrbauch schaut also WoW-Shows  *sich über Knurrbauch etwas in ein kleines Buch notiert*
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Klar... damit spare ich mir den Addonkauf und die Gebühren, da wird alles so schön vorgekaut, dass man es nicht mehr selbst spielen muss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Codreanu (30. Oktober 2008)

kleiner tipp von mir für jeden der noch nicht bestellt hat und die special edition erwerben möchte. bei funiverse.de gibt es die edition schon für 51,90€ (inkl. ust. und versandkosten). mal schauen, ob bei dem preis auch alles dabei ist... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

